# racoon under deck



## bird dog (Feb 9, 2012)

Not sure if right place but have a german shorthair going crazy here... I have a racoon living under my deck can borrow live trap but not sure type of bait or how far to let go without a reoccurrence any suggestions appreciated.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Sardines are good bait, any canned fish really. Relocation 2' under should do just fine.


----------



## CapnBob (Sep 5, 2007)

Marshmallows with peanut butter. Best bait hands down.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## harleydan1956 (Mar 13, 2010)

Best bait by far is marshmellows. With Sardines or Cat food you will get Skunks, with peanut butter, you'll get squirrels, but with Marshmellows, you get ****. Relocation...3-5 miles..LOL. at least, or kill it. ODNR frowns on relocation problem animals.. unless they do it.


----------



## jamesbalog (Jul 6, 2011)

Jelly bread has worked wonders for me.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Good call on the sweet bait vs. fish. I forgot about skunks. I&#8217;ve been there, no fun.


----------



## bird dog (Feb 9, 2012)

thanks for info will try


----------



## bird dog (Feb 9, 2012)

marshmellows with buffet worked within 20 minutes after dark now for fun part.............Just like fishing catch and release thanks again for help


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

Just for giggles, mark the **** with a paint stripe down his back so you know if he comes back. My Bro in law turned one loose almost 2 miles from his house & caught it 2 nights later ............... no more C & R.


----------



## rcjohnson (Dec 11, 2008)

No trap needed. Go to your local feed store and buy a can of Golden Malrin. Two spoonfuls in a small plastic bowl with Pepsi or Coke. Stir it up a little. Next morning, he and his friends will be within ten feet of the bowl.


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

Be very careful with using poison as it is completely non-selective & extremely effective.


----------



## gone-fishing (Aug 27, 2011)

sounds like a job for the turtleman.lol


----------

